# Fire Almost Destroyed The House



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I make a habit of shutting down the shop whenever I leave. Breakers, switches, whatever has the possibility of failing. A few years back a member on another forum forgot to disconnect power to his compressor. It had a leak, and it got progressively worse, causing the compressor to run continuously.

Well, it got hot enough to ignite, causing a fire and destroying itself, and the nearby area. Airlines can break, gaskets can fail, just about anything can happen. If the compressor is left "on", and unattended, it's just asking for trouble. What might help is to have a check list of things to do when you leave. It may save you some grief, maybe your house, maybe your life.


















.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

*ANYTHING* left on and unattended is a potential disaster!!! I do not like to even leave the computer or printer on when I leave the house or go to bed at night.

George


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Should be fairly easy to install a master switch positioned by the door.
johnep


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

And my wife can't understand why I refuse to let her run appliances unattended. Being a career firefighter I have seen my share of disasters from unattended appliances and equipment.


----------

